# Distritos rurales, zonas de esparcimiento en Arequipa Metropolitana



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey abro este thread para ver un poco de la Blanca aún "rural" y natural que queda.... alejada del odioso tráfico que atesta nuestra calles y de nuestra vida sedentaria...... lugares para relajarnos con la gentita, pasar un rato con la familia, ir a ****** con el enamorado(a):naughty::naughty:, etc.... empiezo con Yura, distrito metropolitano de Arequipa, pero la zona que vamos a conocer se encuentra alejada de la zona urbana por algo de 10min. Haber empiezo...... 

YURA

El distrito de Yura se ubica al noroeste de la ciudad de Arequipa a una distancia aproximada de 25 km y a una altitud de 2,590 msnm. Se caracteriza por un hermoso valle formado por el Río Yura, que es alimentado con aguas de manantiales del subsuelo. El clima de Yura es seco con una temperatura máxima de 22 °C y goza de sol casi todo el año.

Yura surge de la palabra quechua “Yurac” que significa “blanco”, nombre que proviene del color del sillar y de la cal que existe en la zona, pero existe otra versión que procede del vocablo “Yuria” que significa nacer o brotar y se refiere al agua de manantiales termales.

La zona del valle de Yura posee vegetación muy diversa como árboles, arbustos, vegetales cultivados y frutales, entre los que destacan: La flor de Texao (típica de Arequipa), el orégano, el molle, el eucalipto, la menta, alfalfa, haba, papaya arequipeña, entre otros.

En cuanto a la fauna, el valle de Yura sirve de hábitat natural a varias especies silvestres como patos, chihuancos, ruiseñores, jilgueros, chirotes, cuyes, vizcachas, zorros, pumas, liebres, sapos, ranas, lagartos, etc.

El distrito posee diversos recursos naturales como las aguas termo medicinales que son notables por sus bondades curativas. Se dice que fueron utilizadas desde el tiempo de los Incas. El Padre José Domingo Zamácola y Jáuregui, fue el primero en observar sus propiedades curativas y en 1796 fueron estudiadas por el alemán Tadeo Haenke, quien hizo su primer análisis. Más adelante, el Dr. Edmundo Escomel le atribuyó múltiples virtudes curativas, especialmente para el reumatismo, enfermedades estomacales y de la piel. Fue el cura de la Catedral de Arequipa, Luis García Iglesias, quien mandó a construir las primeras pozas y entre 1810 y 1831 José Nodal y Noguerol, hizo edificar el primer complejo arquitectónico de los baños.

Existen en la zona 18 manantiales termales permanentes, que en su mayoría no han sido estudiados, y que derivarían de aguas que se han filtrado al interior de la tierra y que al contacto con las cámaras magmáticas del volcanismo regional se cargan de sustancias ferruginosas o sulfurosas llegando a temperaturas que varían de 22 °C a 32 °C.









La Iglesia mostrada corresponde al balneario, más no la principal del distrito...

El pueblo tradicional es una sumatoria de construcciones que datan de la república, donde el tiempo se ha detenido; lamentablemente la mayoría abandonadas......pero eso veremos al final, lo primero que hacemos es bajarnos a la altura de Pozo Tigre (aguas termales medicinales) y de ahí continuo explicando....

La bajada hacia Pozo Tigre y el hotel de turistas.....




































Vista de la parte posterior de la Iglesia.... me agrada esa superposición de diferentes épocas arquitectónicas....









Vamos bajando pero volteamos para ver atrás....XD









LLegamos al Pozo Tigre, se encuentra terminando los escalones.... en este hay 4 pozas termales para diferentes males..... ahh estas huelen bien fuerte a azufre.... pero pasado un rato te acostumbras a estar ahí.... especialmente recomendado a todos los que estudien arquitectura para desestresarse. 









Este patio siempre me agrado bastante.....tranquilidad y más tranquilidad...









Algunas vistas del jardín del hotel..... 


















La zona en general (especialmente el principio del balneario)









Luego continuo con más fotos ​


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

Me gusta como se ve el Hotel ... como siempre complementas bien tus threads con buenas fotos e informacion ... Hace tiempo no voy por Yura ...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

yura yala  espero los siguientes lugares, me serviran de referencia para decidir mi proximo paseito


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

herbert_delgado said:


> Me gusta como se ve el Hotel ... como siempre complementas bien tus threads con buenas fotos e informacion ... Hace tiempo no voy por Yura ...


corre Herbert... aunque me dijeron que por abril es la mejor época.....:cheers:


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Muy bonito Yura, hace años que no voy por ahi, desde el 2003 creo....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buen thread, Yura se ve bien conservada e interesante.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

¿Christian, fuieste a Yura Viejo?


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

18 manantiales!!!,,debe ser como la "chilca arequipeña",auqn ya se q tienen diferentes caracteristicas, el lugar se ve impecable..me pregunto como se vera el pueblo.
la unica referencia q tenia de este lugar era "cementos yura"
gracias x las fotos chris


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> ¿Christian, fuieste a Yura Viejo?


mmmmm.... ayer estuve en Yura (balneario) más no se donde quede Yura viejo.... haber si me explicas porque Rafiño kay:



papiriqui said:


> 18 manantiales!!!,,debe ser como la "chilca arequipeña",auqn ya se q tienen diferentes caracteristicas, el lugar se ve impecable..me pregunto como se vera el pueblo.
> la unica referencia q tenia de este lugar era "cementos yura"
> gracias x las fotos chris


Luego voy a poner unas fotos del pueblo medio abandonado que queda por el balneario...... a y claro la mejor referencia es Cementos Yura del Grupo Gloria, pero para la arequipeños también una referencia es que ahí se produce la Kola Escosesa (bebida nacional de Arequipa).....

Gracias por los post Papiriqui, Rafo, Roberto, Jose, Trujillorocks y Herbert.... kay:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Gracias por las fotos ,,, hace tiempo que queria hcaer uno con este tema,,, pero me ganastes cristian....

Yura es un `pueblo y valle lunatico, encuentras cosas cheveres , lo que me gusta es la geologia que rodea este valle.. En el hotel de Turistas de Yura, dicen que varios presidentes veniasn a hospedarse con sus trampas .. Sera Verdad??
Sugerencia coloca un plano pra referencia de la gente que no vive en la ciudad


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

dicen que el hotel y los baños han pasado al control ahora del municipio.... es cierto eso?¿?¿?


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hasta ahora todo se ve muy bien, la verdad serìa grato pasar un fin de semana, ya quiero ver mas fotos. Salu2 Christian


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué bello, los alrededores de la ciudad siempre se me han hecho demasiado atrayentes. 
Quiero más!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Me gusta


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo odio Yura, tanto cerro y tierra, aj no.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

siempre Jeremy tan exigente.... :lol::lol:.... más tarzan más fotos..... kay:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Yo odio Yura, tanto cerro y tierra,* aj no*.


:lol: sono poco straight,, fuchila


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chris_ALOR said:


> dicen que el hotel y los baños han pasado al control ahora del municipio.... es cierto eso?¿?¿?


see ojala q no descuiden el mayor atractivo q tiene!!


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy buena la idea del thread.. hace como tres años q no voy la zona es muy buena para apartarse d todo


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

bueno yo recién fui a Yura después de 6 - 7 años..... la vi más chiquita....será por lo que crecí:nuts:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bueno sigo con más fotos de Yura.... ahora vamos río abajo hasta llegar al pozo Zamacola que es una piscina cerrada donde ya todos pueden entrar, en el anterior (Pozo Tigre) solo pueden entrar a los pozos termales mayores de edad....

Vamos por un pequeño camino....



























Y la construcción antigua que vemos es el Pozo Zamacola.....













































Luego seguimos camino abajo......kay:​


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

muy chvrs las fotos rural total!!!


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

De la zona de Yura, mi tio que es arqueologo me decía que puedes encontrar trilobites.

Es una zona bonita, por el lado del rio se puede caminar mucho. Ademas hay muchas leyendas y tapados. Mi tia abuela era de Yura Viejo y mi viejo me anda contando varias de esas leyendas.

Me apena decir que no conozco Yura Viejo, pero tengo que ir algún día.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

cuéntanos una leyenda para amenizar EFVF :happy:


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

Recuerdo una a medias, de un tapado de un cacique. Tres hermanos que eran los mas bandoleros de la zona fueron a buscarlo. Pues lo encontraron, pero los gases los enloquecieron y terminaron matándose entre ellos. Uno de ellos sobrevivió pero se volvio loco. Por años la gente trataba de hacerle recordar la localización haciendolo pasear en mula, hasta que murió de viejito y nunca dió con el lugar nuevamente. Mi viejo se acuerda de los nombres de estos, pero yo no.
Dice mi viejo que a veces su fantasma se le aparece a la gente. Pero como era malo en su vida si te asustas te jodiste. Tienes que amenazarlo, inclusive con meterle un tiro ... jeje
Por ahi, la proxima vez que lo veo le pregunto.
Recuerdo que mi viejo quería comprar un detector de metales y buscarlo, pero difícil el tapado ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jajaj de locos comprar un detector d metal para buscar eso...

chvr la historia


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

gracias por la historia...... kay:..... yo tenia una historia, era de Luz en Yura sacrificada..... la hacia hervir en las aguas termales como gallina :lol::lol: mentira Luz.... saludos donde estés


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Que fotos tan pajas,,, chevere la historia de EFVF,,, desde yura no se puede ver el Misti,, ya que las faldas del chachani lo tapan.. 

Te bañaste chris en los Pozos,,, o en la Piscina,, o en la Catarata Quiscos,, o como siempre no te bañaste con nada ni con nadie ?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jaja en el pozo Tigre pues...... para relajarme


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Haber haber unas fotitos más.....

Vista a las faldas del Chachani..... en abril debe ser interesante esta toma ya que los volcanes están totalmente nevados....


















También pueden acampar...









Una pequeña cascada del río Yura...(Alado del Hotel de Turistas)









Más senderos del lugar....



























Más gentita acampando.....









Para jugar voley.....


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

me gusto mucho yura..este es el tipico lugar para relajarse y alejarse de la ciudad, aclarar ideas..etc..
estar solo,,, caminando por esos senderos ,sentir el olor de los arboles y el grass , tirar unas piedras al rio (con rebote)..25km no es tanto.
en tu ultima foto han pintado algo en la roca..q aunq fuera un mensaje positivo..etc.
siempre me pregunto, por q a los peruanos nos encanta,, pintar rocas,hacer letras en los cerros..etc. parece q nadie penso en un letrero ahi.

gracias chris..como extraño los campings


----------



## RoVi (Jan 27, 2008)

jajaj me hiciste recordar cuando me ahoge de chibolo en el pozo zamacola...

oe cris y fuiste a la catarata de Capua


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

buenas fotos chris.. ese paisaje da ganas d perderse x alli


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Chris_ALOR said:


> gracias por la historia...... kay:..... yo tenia una historia, era de Luz en Yura sacrificada..... la hacia hervir en las aguas termales como gallina :lol::lol: mentira Luz.... saludos donde estés


Jajajajajaja .... que baaaassssura. 

Sin duda, sigo sosteniendo que se ve muy bien, quizàs algun dìa vaya a AQP y alguien me guie por todos sus atractivos turìsticos .... ya que serìa un desperdidcio no visitar todos sus rincones. 

Salu2 Christian :cheers:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

papiriqui said:


> me gusto mucho yura..este es el tipico lugar para relajarse y alejarse de la ciudad, aclarar ideas..etc..
> estar solo,,, caminando por esos senderos ,sentir el olor de los arboles y el grass , tirar unas piedras al rio (con rebote)..25km no es tanto.
> en tu ultima foto han pintado algo en la roca..q aunq fuera un mensaje positivo..etc.
> siempre me pregunto, por q a los peruanos nos encanta,, pintar rocas,hacer letras en los cerros..etc. parece q nadie penso en un letrero ahi.
> ...


Es un letrero papiriqui^^ no una pinta..... está hecho como un mosaico(bien simpático)..... esos letreros son antiguasos......yo me acuerdo verlos visto ahí desde que tengo uso de razón... incluso en varias partes de Yura hay más de esos y los han como enchapado a las rocas.....



RoVi said:


> jajaj me hiciste recordar cuando me ahoge de chibolo en el pozo zamacola...
> 
> oe cris y fuiste a la catarata de Capua


JAJA...que feo esa nota de casi ahogarse.... no, nunca fui a Acapua... una vez intente con unos amigos ir cuando estaba e el cole, pero nos terminamos perdiendo y tomamos nuestras chelas por un ahí...... 



tacall said:


> buenas fotos chris.. ese paisaje da ganas d perderse x alli


Sip... especialmente acampar o una fogata.... aunque me llama la atención hospedarme en el hotel de turistas y no es muy caro para todos los servicios con los que cuenta......



Inkandrew9 said:


> Jajajajajaja .... que baaaassssura.
> 
> Sin duda, sigo sosteniendo que se ve muy bien, quizàs algun dìa vaya a AQP y alguien me guie por todos sus atractivos turìsticos .... ya que serìa un desperdidcio no visitar todos sus rincones.
> 
> Salu2 Christian :cheers:


A claro... cuando bienes a la Blanca no solo te quedas maravillado por su centro histórico, gastronomía, etc... sino por sus paisajes naturales que aún se conservan dentro y a los alrededores de la ciudad...... 

Gracias por los comentarios..... ya pongo más fotos después kay:

Saludos Papiriqui, Rovi, Gustavo, Andres, Pol, EFVF .....


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

No ha cambiado mucho, Yura, desde q la conocí, lindos los lugares en los alrededores de la Ciudad Blanca.


----------



## cmonzonc (Mar 29, 2008)

Qué bonito, qué bonitas fotos, igual que EFVF no conozco esa zona. Espero conocer algún día.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh qué bonito lugar para pasar un buen y relajado fin de semana!

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que no conoces Yura tocayo :nuts:....... y vives en Cerro Colorado :lol::lol:

Gracias por la visita Alibiza, Christian y Marcos..... haber si me ayudan a pasar de página


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

jajaja te ayudo en eso...


----------

